# Any updated for Sudwala Lodge Refurb Fees?



## pal (Feb 25, 2013)

Just checking to see if anyone has heard anything more about the Sudwala Lodge Refurbishing fees?


----------



## socalgirl (Feb 25, 2013)

*Sudwala Refurbishment Fee*

In a Newsletter from Royal Hospitality Services of September 2009. It was noted that the levy included a refurbishment element. Did you get a separate statement for Refurb stmt. I tried to send you a copy of it but the TUG website limits to 100kb and the letter is close to 400kb. If you will forward me your email, I will send it as a regular attachment to you.

I am using my daughters TUG BBS. To answer me directly:

ikodimer@csun.edu


----------



## Suebe (Feb 25, 2013)

*Refurb levy*

I received a response to my last email from a senior manager, Sharlene van den Berg (sharlenev@qv.co.za).  This is what she has to say:

*The management company is still RHS as VRS merely purchased the shares in RHS when the previous managing agent decided to sell out. At the same time the developer also sold his shares to a new developer, which resulted in a re-staffing of RHS and also the appointment of new Directors to the Board, which then had a knock on effect as far as the compilation of the budgets were concerned.

You will note from the communication from RHS that this was explained in the relevant communication, a copy of which is attached hereto. The documentation regarding the AGM was sent out in the normal course of business and we also attach hereto a copy of same.

Following on from the AGM, the new Board of Directors and the developer had an extensive onsite inspection of the Resort and came to the conclusion that if an immediate refurbishment was not commissioned, then the cost of doing so in the future would rise exponentially, which would result in even more hardship for the members.  As a result, the Board authorised the commissioning of the refurbishment as reflected in the brochure which you have received.

The refurbishment is currently under way in terms of planning, sourcing of materials etc. and depended on cash flow, will commence within the next three months, with a completion date targeted as November 2014.

The payment options are also contained in the brochure and should you require any further information in this regard please advise.

*

I now have a copy of the AGM documentation if anyone wants me to forward it all to them.  Some of the information re the change of management and developer had been included in an email sent out in April/May 2012.  But that is all I received until making a phonecall to VRS in January about payment of the annual levy.  I then received, by email, a Sudwala Lodge update which did not include anything about the refurb levy that would be needed.  It is only now in February, that information has been sent about the levy and what it is for.  There are bound to be teething problems especially with a new administration team, so let's hope that they are soon sorted out and that communication with ALL shareholders will improve.  

Having said all that, there is a need to improve Sudwala Lodge, especially some of the communal facilities - we have been there a few times so know what the resort is like.  Niky and Cameron had been doing a good job and had got much done over the last two or three years - replacing thatch roofs (fire-risk) with special tiles that look like thatch, installing new bathrooms and kitchens in some units, renewing furniture and soft furnishings, etc but it was as their funds allowed.  A refurbishment levy this year will allow this to be completed at a much greater pace.

We have already paid our 2013 annual levy, so will pay this one-off refurbishment levy.  I know that, with the improvements made by Niky and Cameron, the RCI S Africa points values for Sudwala Lodge went up the other year (one of only a few to do so).  Looking on a couple of resale websites, the price of resale units also seems to be higher.  So perhaps Sudwala may be a bit of investment after all.  I don't use RCI for my week, I deposit it with DAE in the UK, so am not too worried about trading power.

Sue


----------



## Suebe (Feb 26, 2013)

socalgirl said:


> In a Newsletter from Royal Hospitality Services of September 2009. It was noted that the levy included a refurbishment element. Did you get a separate statement for Refurb stmt. I tried to send you a copy of it but the TUG website limits to 100kb and the letter is close to 400kb. If you will forward me your email, I will send it as a regular attachment to you.
> 
> I am using my daughters TUG BBS. To answer me directly:
> 
> ikodimer@csun.edu



This is a separate refurbishment levy, not just an increase in the annual levy.  Have you received a request for your annual levy yet?  There has only been a relatively small increase on last year's levy.  

The refurbishment levy amounts to just over 3000 rand, or more depending on size of unit you own and has been sent out in last week or so.  It can be paid in one payment, or over 6 months (no interest added) or 12 months (interest added)

Sue


----------



## JEFF H (Feb 28, 2013)

This whole refurbishment plan and special assessment should have been discussed and voted on by the Board of directors at the Annual AGM meeting.
The details then should have been published and mailed to all owners in the 2012 AGM.
The fact this was not done and that the 2012 AGM download shows nothing about this makes this a improper special assessment.
Further more Sudwala levies have already increased each year by approx 10%and that was to cover refurbishment and upgrade of the Timeshare units.
All the information received prior to this special assessment said that plan was going well and RCI guest evaluation scores were rising.
It sounds to me what is really happening now is the New majority holder and new management company is looking at upgrading the Sudwala Hotel operation to increase their profit from it.
They want to put these Hotel upgrade costs on the Timeshare owners.

Sudwala has actually been a losing proposition for me for the last 4 years.
RCI TPU for levy cost has been poor compared to timeshare properties I own in the USA. This Special assessment more than doubles the normal yearly assessment. 
The Fact that it was not properly voted on and the 2012 AGM was not mailed to owners makes me very suspicious of current and future actions made by this new majority owner and management company.
I have not paid my 2013 levies due to problems with the new management company that started last year. 
I belive now is the time to cut my losses with sudwala.


----------



## Suebe (Feb 28, 2013)

I received this email today, copied below.  There is a link to the refurbishment information sheet that was sent to me last week - FOR THE FIRST TIME!!

Sue

*Dear Sudwala Member

Due to numerous enquiries, we as a courtesy again forward the necessary information regarding the Refurbishment. 

We for your convenience include below the original communication that were emailed to members as well as attach hereto the refurb brochure in PDF format.

Kind Regards
Property Administration Division



Dear Sudwala Member 
It is with great pleasure that we present, herewith, an overview of the Sudwala Lodge Resort Upgrade, scheduled for 2013/14. The information provided also includes the special refurbishment contribution and payment options, for your convenience. 
Please click on the link http://www.sudwala.com/refurb/2013-2014.html to view the relevant information, images and artists impressions contained in the presentation. 
Plans have been made to accommodate our members whilst the refurbishment is in progress which will then also give you the opportunity of seeing the changes being implemented while on site. 

Yours sincerely 
The Board of Directors 

*


----------



## Suebe (Feb 28, 2013)

JEFF H said:


> Further more Sudwala levies have already increased each year by approx 10%and that was to cover refurbishment and upgrade of the Timeshare units.



The Sudwala levy has increased over the years but that increase was not just to cover refurbishment and unit upgrades.  It was also to cover wage increases (minimum wages for workforce have been introduced in SA) and other costs such as increases in electricity, insurance, etc.

A decision was made to reroof the units because of the fire risk of the thatch roofs (and there have been a number of forest fires in the area) and because of the increased maintenance costs of this type of roofing.  This work has been ongoing, as well as modernisation of some, but not, all units.  We have always had very detailed breakdowns of income and expenditure from Sudwala Lodge and it is clear where money has been spent.

The new board of directors want to increase the speed of upgrade and refurbishment and have decided to do this via a one-off special levy (which it is within their remit to do - with or without a vote from the shareholders, although it would have been far better to put the idea to the shareholders first rather than just impose it).

Sue


----------



## socalgirl (Feb 28, 2013)

*2013 already deposited into RCI...CAN I EXCHANGE WITHOUT PAYING THE REFURB FEE ?*

does anyone know if having already paying the 2013 levy and RCI already accepting my deposit as far back as September, 2012, and all that precedes in time any notification of refurbishment fees, IF I CAN GO AHEAD AND DO AN RCI EXCHANGE WITHOUT PAYING THE REFURB FEE ? I believe that any rules that existed at the time of levy payment should hold precedence and over-rule more recent enactments of new fees. What concerns me is that I go ahead, RCI accepts the exchange for Sudwala, and I pay the EXCHANGE FEE, nearly $200, only then to have SUDWALA pull  the plug on the exchange and deny it for non payment of REFURBISHMENT FEE. If this occurs it's just another Sudwala "backstab" in this fiasco  and this time an additional $ loss. Like others I am considering "walking away" so paying the refurb fee probably won't happen. I had many good years with Sudwala while Niky was there and the old management took care of client concerns expeditiously.  No vote by AGM, no notice of impending refurb fee, the indignity of the 2/27 email "as a courtesy , here's YOUR NOTICE"...Remember your Constitutional Law ?...sounds like EX POST FACTO...Now the whole Sudwala sounds like a joke to me , if it weren't so serious !


----------



## rhonda (Feb 28, 2013)

Suebe said:


> A decision was made to reroof the units because of the fire risk of the thatch roofs (and there have been a number of forest fires in the area) and because of the increased maintenance costs of this type of roofing.


I can't help but wonder if those 'forest fires' weren't entirely natural?  The surrounding area is heavily populated with alien tree plantations (tall pines and eucalyptus) introducing several dangers: pesticide, heavy equipment on hillsides, sucking up water sources, and burning during crop rotations.

EDITED TO ADD:
Related links:
http://www.nda.agric.za/docs/Infopaks/Alien.html
http://www.wrm.org.uy/bulletin/153/South_Africa.html
http://www.fao.org/docrep/ARTICLE/WFC/XII/0727-B1.HTM

All that said, nearby Falcon Glen Estates is also in the process of replacing/overlaying the thatched roof with a concrete "thatch-look" roof.  Interestingly, the units are still native-material thatch underneath (as seen inside the unit) but covered by the concrete exterior.


----------



## Suebe (Mar 1, 2013)

rhonda said:


> All that said, nearby Falcon Glen Estates is also in the process of replacing/overlaying the thatched roof with a concrete "thatch-look" roof.  Interestingly, the units are still native-material thatch underneath (as seen inside the unit) but covered by the concrete exterior.



That is what they have done at Sudwala.  It also cuts their insurance premiums!!!  Although Sudwala itself is surrounded by indigenous vegetation, beyond there are vast conifer plantations servicing the wood/paper industry.  We were there one September after forest fires in August (dry season) and vast areas had been affected.  They were on 'spark alert' at Sudwala throughout the time when fires were raging apparently.

We saw the effects of fire at Kwa Maritime when a number of their thatched units and main complex were destroyed by fire.  The upside of that was that the insurance allowed them to refurbish them to a good standard!!!

Sue


----------



## JEFF H (Mar 1, 2013)

Suebe said:


> The new board of directors want to increase the speed of upgrade and refurbishment and have decided to do this via a one-off special levy (which it is within their remit to do - with or without a vote from the shareholders, although it would have been far better to put the idea to the shareholders first rather than just impose it).
> Sue



You seem to know alot about the bylaws that govern how the Board of directors conduct business at Sudwala.
Did this new Board take over after the 2012 AGM ?
Just seems really odd to me that every year for the last 10 years as a owner I have received the Yearly AGM report.
In 2012 however owners don't receive it and we have a change of Managment of the resort and board and then a surprise Special assesment.


----------



## Suebe (Mar 1, 2013)

In previous years, I have received the AGM documents via post.   It would seem that the new team were sending them out by email.  I have had confirmation from the senior manager that my email address is on their database - I am sure other international owners' email address are there as well.  I have received other documents via email from them, but certainly not the AGM documents, nor anything about the refurb levy.  I am trying not to be too suspicious about this and just hope it was a glitch in the system and as a result of a new team coming to grips with procedures.

As far as I know, the buy out was made early summer - we were at Sudwala in March 2012 and I think negotiations were happening then.  Niky and Cameron couldn't say anything about it at the time.  I'll have to check when Niky sent me an email about it.  The AGM usually takes place in August each year at Sudwala - we did attend one year - but this year it was September and at a resort near Pretoria.  It presumably took longer for the new team to organise.

I have a copy of a user agreement that I was sent along with my certificate.  This is where it says that the directors can decide to charge a special levy.  The Articles of Association may say more about whether this would have to be voted upon, but I don't have a copy of this.  If anyone has this document perhaps they could check.

Sue


----------



## glenmore (Mar 1, 2013)

*Just heard from Sudwala . .*

Just received this email - hope everyone hears from them soon.

Good day

 Thank you for your email

 I will take the amount from your credit card and then transfer in between you accounts

 Thank you

Kind Regards



Sherree Mostert
Property Administration Division
shereem@qv.co.za


----------



## Suebe (Mar 1, 2013)

JEFF H said:


> It sounds to me what is really happening now is the New majority holder and new management company is looking at upgrading the Sudwala Hotel operation to increase their profit from it.
> They want to put these Hotel upgrade costs on the Timeshare owners.



I  have been reading through some of the documents I have received over the years since buying a unit at Sudwala (I have AGM documents from 2001).  Whilst doing this I noticed that the hotel rooms are *actually part of* *the Sudwala Chalets Shareblock Ltd, the timeshare company*.  There are 16 hotel rooms that more like studios. There is mention in previous minutes about these rooms being upgraded.  So it is the responsibility of the timeshare arm to continue renewing and upgrading these rooms, as well as the one-bedroom and two-bedroom units.

The company, Sudwalaskraal Complex (Pty) Ltd, who are the original developers of the timeshare resort (according to the Use Agreement), have already been doing refurbishment and remodelling of the main reception area and created a new restaurant in this large building.

Sue


----------



## SacFitz (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like they are not too busy to handle or respond to your request to charge your card.

I wonder how long, if ever, it will take them to respond to the folks that are asking about deeding back their week(s)

Sacfitz



glenmore said:


> Just received this email - hope everyone hears from them soon.
> 
> Good day
> 
> ...


----------



## glenmore (Mar 7, 2013)

I was contacted by Sheree today. She repeated my instructions and I confirmed them. She then confirmed that she had received my email and all was in order.


----------



## Suebe (Mar 7, 2013)

Sheree seems to have taken over from Tajrish and is sorting through emails that were sent to her.  Tajrish has left the company now, so that is going to cause delays as someone else catches up with another person's work.  Let's hope communication improves! 

Sue


----------

